# 700x23c gatorskin direction?



## linuxted

Is there a direction the gatorskins need to be in? I put them on so the Ultra Gatorskin logo is on the chainring side of the bike.

Thanks


----------



## justsomeotherdude

if your gatorskins are the ones with the different sized triangles(sorta) on them then the smaller triangles go toward the front of the bike when looking down on the wheel.


----------



## linuxted

yup, that's what I got and I've done it correctly apparently. Thanks for the explanation!

How did you get the info? I couldn't find anything on this and threw the box out


----------



## justsomeotherdude

I'm pretty sure they have a directional arrow on one of the sides. I've installed a whole lot of them on people's bikes.


----------



## linuxted

justsomeotherdude said:


> I'm pretty sure they have a directional arrow on one of the sides. I've installed a whole lot of them on people's bikes.


I just checked and you're right. I either got lucky or I saw this when I installed them months ago. The marking is pretty hard to see as it is on the meshed sidewall and only on one side.


Thanks


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Directionless*



linuxted said:


> Is there a direction the gatorskins need to be in? I put them on so the Ultra Gatorskin logo is on the chainring side of the bike.


Yes, there is a directional arrow on the tire. No, it does not mean anything. They put that there to prevent people constantly asking them which direction the tire should rotate. There is absolutely no reason to mount the tire one way or the other, EXCEPT to have that directional arrow pointing in the "right" direction.


----------



## tarwheel2

*directions*



Kerry Irons said:


> Yes, there is a directional arrow on the tire. No, it does not mean anything. They put that there to prevent people constantly asking them which direction the tire should rotate. There is absolutely no reason to mount the tire one way or the other, EXCEPT to have that directional arrow pointing in the "right" direction.


I hope you're right. I just realized that all of the GP 4000s (4 of them) that I recently installed on my bikes are oriented the "wrong" way. I didn't even notice the directional arrow until reading this thread. After checking, sure enough, the arrow is pointing wrong on all of them. Dang. Just by chance, at least 2 of them should have been right.


----------



## mikkelz

Just happened to come across this thread and went to check my tires now. Funny enough I put them on the "wrong" way round. I couldn't find a directional arrow when I fitted them and I thought that the Continental branding spinning forward seemed like the "right" way.

Does it matter if they aren't on with the smaller "triangle" facing forwards as was mentioned previously?


----------



## tihsepa

You cant go by the logo. I have some 25's with the logo on one side and 28's with the logo on the other. In relation to the arrow of course.


----------



## mikkelz

Lol. Thanks Provigil


----------



## m_s

Provigil said:


> Last word.
> 
> It doesn't matter.


Quoted for emphasis.

It doesn't have tread. Why on earth would it matter?


----------

